# Mirkwood



## tom_bombadil (Apr 5, 2002)

In the hobbit it says that you cannot leave the path of mirkwood or else you are lost in the forest forever. do you think this is because this is where the shadow lies or because of some other power. the year bilbo gets the ring is the same year the shadow is driven from mirkwood so when bilbo gets lost in mirkwood the shadow is driven and bilbo gets out. thats only my esplination u proably have better ones


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 5, 2002)

I think you can't leave Mirkwood if you stray from the path because it is a very large forest, it is pitch black everywhere(due to the shadow of course), and there are evil things about (i.e. the spiders; also due to the shadow). The shadow does leave at the same year Bilbo leaves the forest but I don't believe Bilbo left after the shadow. Bilbo and Co. were able to escape the forest because they were captured by elves and were allowed access the the river that led out. Hence, Bilbo didn't escape Mirkwood because the shadow left. However, the shadow is one big reason why you can't escape if you stray from the path.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 5, 2002)

the wood is huge an impossibloe to get out of if u stray from the path
imagine if u walked out in the middle of nowhere in desert and get opff the road and jus keep walking anything could happen


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 8, 2002)

Sauron, referred to in 'The Hobbit' as the 'Necromancer' occupied Dol Guldur whilst Bilbo was in Mirkwood. Imagine if Sauron had captured Bilbo?


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 8, 2002)

I agree with Shiloh53 -- It's the evils of the forest plus the evils of the Necromancer and everything else that make Mirkwood so scary. But, of course, the elves aren't so bad ... Go Legolas! *Heehee*

~The Angel of Rohan

PS: Aww, forget Legolas, Sam's my man! Pippin too! And let's not forget Frodo! Aww, forget it! SAM'S MY MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 9, 2002)

But remember, when the White Council drove Sauron from Mirkwood there was a watchful peace for ten years and Mirkwood was made whole again.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 12, 2002)

i always thought the same thing that shiloh53 said.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

But shiloh53, take into consideration the power that Sauron must have had over Mirkwood, I mean, it even got renamed when he resided there. He must have had a lot of foul creatures as his servants which is possibly another reason as to why they didn't stray off the path.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes they are probably both reasons not to stray from the path. I think the other creatures evil creatures felt an evil presence n moved towards it.


----------



## Thar BAD (Aug 2, 2020)

Since Mirkwood is dense dark forest of around 100 miles E-W & 400 miles N-S, I would say that, without a detailed map and compass, not sticking to a well defined path would be tantemount to suicide. And criss crossing, winding gametrails and trees obscuring any land marks (hence Bilbo's treeclimbing effort) etc would add to your total confuson.
STICK TO THE PATH!!


----------



## rollinstoned (Aug 2, 2020)

2002? again?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 3, 2020)

rollinstoned said:


> 2002? again?


If you prefer another concept, just think of it as archaeology. 😁
I mean, in Internet terms, a site that is 19 years old is *ancient!*
I remember (just after I joined, and was browsing through the older threads) some posters in early threads commenting on the use of *modems! *


----------

